# Ivermectin pour on?



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I have some Boar goats that are looking like they need a good dose of wormer. I wormed them with safeguard last month. They still look bad, as per the famacha chart. I pick up ivermectin pour on. (for cattle) Does anyone know how much I can give orally per pound. One little buckling is the worst. It seems like the boar goats have more trouble with worms than my dairy girls.

Thanks Deb


----------



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think you are suppose to give pour on dewormer orally, drench and injectable you can give orally though


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no clue as to the ivormec pour on but we use cydectin pour on and use it orally, all the time. I would be leary that the ivormec won't work regardless of what type it is Ivormectine just isn't working is a lot of the areas. Now the Ivormec Plus injectable given orally is working for some stuff.


----------



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess fo goat i don't know for sure but we use the pour on ivremectin on our cows and and its not suppose to be used orally in cattle


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Neither is cydectin but that is how it is used for goats Like I said I don't know abt ivormectin pour on


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used it and I give 1 cc per 10 lbs ...thats waht I have done in the past and I live in Kansas...I see your in MO...so if the goat is 40 lbs its 4 cc's orally ...just get ready to wear some :rofl I usually get wormed also when I do mine. I use it about twice a years during rotation of wormers. Some might not agree but this has helped mine as I have cattle also so this is a better way for me in the long run, just remember to reworm in 10 days.
Kathy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Both Cydectin and Ivermectin pourons are given at the dosage on the bottle for cattle, except you use them orally. Eprinex is a little bit different of a formula than Ivermectin so you could get it to work in some instances, but Ivermectin has wide resistance to blood sucking worms, like your safeguard. So in essence you didn't really worm your goats the last time you wormed with safeguard, and if you have resistant worms to Ivermectin in your herd you will once again not have wormed them with this product. Fecal, find out if you have HC, if you do use Cydectin. IF the vet diagnosis you with liverfluke or hook worms, know that most of the time even these are really HC. Worm...then 10 days later go back and see if you numbers have decreased. You do not want to be overwintering these warm weather worms in your goats and barns, they will quickly kill your does as they kid next spring.

Eprinex pouron (ivermectin) is also a true zero withdrawal since it doesn't bind in fat (meat or butter fat of the milk). Per test at Texas A&M. Vicki


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the help with the worming. I had to go right after I posted my question, so once again thanks
Deb


----------

